# Teseros de Colombia



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

A double post a max exposure,please see my room thread for details

take care all

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Just to maximise exposure,there is a campaign running to help Ivan,details are on my Da dartroom thread,but here's a link to the cause aswell:

Tesoros De Colombia | Indiegogo

Please help even if you can only afford a small amount

much thanks

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

As we are in the final hours of this campaign to help with this wonderful project, to not only bring sustainable frogs from Colombia to our hobby,but also to help stop smuggling and protect habitat. I thought i'd have another go here,for anyone that hasn't seen recent posts on my room thread.

A fantastic story of one guy hanging in there,for 10 years trying to do something a tiny bit special,a chance for some of the most stunning darts,with remarkable parental care. Plus a chance for you personally to help make a difference by supporting this with what you can afford.

So far this campaign to help Ivan get over a financial hurdle has been not greatly supported by the hobby,in general,just 60 have stepped forward. Having said that those 60 have managed to raise $5,000 ,which is cool,but really we could do more I feel. All credit must go to the two guys Chris and Lincoln in the states for setting this up.

I'd like to thank the lads here and the other brits whom I've been nagging,it's fantastic for me that not only do I call many of you friend,but also many of you are new to this hobby and still totally get what this is all about: Our hobby's future, wild frogs having a protected habitat and hopefully this will help quosh smuggling. These frogs are getting taken from the wild illegally,those whom have helped have taken a stand against that,bloody fair play to you.

Now we still need more help,there is still room for more amphibian keepers to donate a bit,hell just a tenner would be ace,please give if you possibly can. 

Guys this is not just about darts,Ivan also supplies inverts too. But the real big picture is if projects like this succeed hopefully more will follow.Getting the locals a revenue stream means they look after the habitat that their money comes from, so every form of life benefits,it's a proven conservation model.This isn't just darts as you have seen from UE and wikiri other phibs may well follow

Do you get some joy from your animals,this really is your chance to give a bit back. None of the animals we keep will ever be able to be returned to the wild,but this way we get to have it all. We keep the stunning animal and they come from a sustainable source,no wild animals will be exported. 

As a hobby, chances like this are few,please help if you can.

Have a read of the links,see what ya think

Take care

Stu


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Well said Stu.

At least we hit the 5k mark :whip::whip:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Adrian,thanks to the guys, here, that helped too. 

Totally wicked seeing guys here that care enough to give up some of their OWN money to something like this

Very very cool:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

best

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Will there be a way to donate after this event?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> Will there be a way to donate after this event?


As the sum realised was so much smaller than hoped,i'm sure we can find away Calz:2thumb:. Let me know some details when you are ready mate. Things are tight for many,us included,so I do appreciate the position some find themselves in wanting to support ,but not able to just right now.

best

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Stu, can you tell the bloke the size of my shirt lol can't wait to crack it out and about town :mf_dribble:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> Stu, can you tell the bloke the size of my shirt lol can't wait to crack it out and about town :mf_dribble:


Nah I'm gonna make you wait til Baks:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Give me a couple of days Joe,I want to see if more folks step up,that's two in the last hour or so,I would imagine Chris has had his hands full with all this,so trying not to bother him too much.

I would also imagine it will take a while to get everything sorted and posted Joe,so in honesty I think we will both have to be patient. I know bro it's like waiting for a viv to grow in so I can get new FROGGIES:whistling2:

best

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

if you can get it sent to you when it's done fella, i'll be happy little bunny.

how much they make in the end, last night it had just crept over 5k mark


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> Nah I'm gonna make you wait til Baks:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Give me a couple of days Joe,I want to see if more folks step up,that's two in the last hour or so,I would imagine Chris has had his hands full with all this,so trying not to bother him too much.
> 
> ...


 I cant wait for my tee either may get it framed for the frog room ha ha

glad to see more people getting involved


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> I cant wait for my tee either may get it framed for the frog room ha ha
> 
> glad to see more people getting involved


LMAO,well with only 25 claimed i guess we got our selves a collectors item so Da frame might be a good option,I kinda want a group photo of the guys that stepped up with their swag fair play to both of ya!!!

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well if we get it before Baks let bring the stuff and get a photo 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

we could start a band, The Teseros Lads


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> we could start a band, The Teseros Lads


The hysterical histrionicas


I'll see myself out:bash::blush:

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> The hysterical histrionicas
> 
> 
> I'll see myself out:bash::blush:
> ...


i baggsie the triangle


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

For those that would liked to have been able to help Ivan,but couldn't earlier in the year,you can use this email address and paypal::[email protected]

I don't really have any further info to pass on other than Ivan is pressing ahead,

Take care all

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Would be good see how many people will contribute after moaning that the timing of the last whip round. 


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Would be good see how many people will contribute after moaning that the timing of the last whip round.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


Chrimbo's hard for some bro,they have loved one's little dosh,choices to make with little,I get it.

But the man is an inspiration to me,10years,man, bloody 10years,I know some of the hoops he has jumped through to get so close and he's even had a fight euopean burocracy,let alone his own country's!! Just so special mate,to watch this guy keep banging his head against a wall until the bugger gives way. 

Just, what can I say? 

I'm back to it's just a tenner please,to support an amazing guy,lets get that bloody wall out of his face, and us, we the hobby, start a new era

bring it on

Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

done :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> done :2thumb:


Amazing Calz,my most humble thanks:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Forgive me guys,but please sir can I have some more,ok It's not for me,it's for da froshe

C'mon chaps,a wicked cause all froggy and an amazing guy t'boot

bang a tenner at him join the few: victory:

Thanks Calz,always a special spot for guys that walk it:no1:

cheers

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

if you still might like to donate to Ivan's project the donate button on Ivan's site should now be fixed. I'm having problems here with the web and that glorious company that runs our landline,so this is one i can't check today. 

But there is also a bit more merchandise available now(fortunately this link seems to work for me,so check this out please

Tesoros de colombia | TEE SHIRT COMBOUTIQUE : printing t shirt, custom t-shirt, design your own t-shirt

I hope something might appeal,each little bit is a small step forward for Ivan and his dreams of bringing us sustainable Colombian frogs,please help if you can

best

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey guys.

Awhile back a plea went out on denroboard,from Christophe,the guy that set up the above website for Ivan,to help raise a few more funds,to keep the project moving forwards.

The plea was for some lighting help. i've had a little chat with our mate John(Arcadia) and made him aware of this need and also the project in general.

I am seriously proud to tell you that Arcadia will be helping out and sorting Ivan out with some lighting. Arcadia are also helping other conservation projects such as the CRARC and Andrew Gray at Manchester Museum!! So I just wanted to shout a bit and let you all know about this. It's lovely for me this,Christophe is in France whom started the ball rolling on an American site and an English company is stepping up to help,the dart hobby at it's best here,for me: folks all over the world doing little bits to help this amazing guy and his project keep going.

Massive personal thanks for you John,not only for the generosity,but for all the personal help and the expertise you bring and share with us. I can't really articulate the kindness very well kiddo.But I'm just so grateful. This guy is out there on his own trying to change Colombian laws to bring us completely sustainable frogs,with a sound conservation ethic thrown in for good measure. Years of his life have been thrown into this,slowly but surely he is starting to realize he isn't alone . These lifelines will be huge for him as he battles with laws an suchlike.
Bro just thanks:no1:

Guys the first frogs from Teseros have made their way to Blighty we now have some blackfoot Terribilis here,My mate Ben recently let me see his,just stunning quality. I'd like to build on this by saying thanks to all parties and ask you to all look into this project it's goals and ask for the help to keep coming,buy some frogs a T shirt give a few quid it doesn't matter all these little things are adding up

Take care all

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

This is amazing news and great for the hobby. Congrats on the black foots mate hope to see pics ay


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> This is amazing news and great for the hobby. Congrats on the black foots mate hope to see pics ay


Ha speed reading bro:lol2: Dane the blckfoot are with a great mate of mine,not with me. 

But the great news that Arcadia and the massive thanks stand. first real import sorted Dane and successful,hopefully more will follow and more varied too

OORRAA John I hope with all my heart this association works out and is fruitful for all parties thanks bro:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Cheers Dane,all is well with the little man:2thumb:

Best both

Stu


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks Stu,

I am delighted to support this.

As it us very well known I have a goal to help see the UK self sufficient in terms of livestock.

I would love to see a time come where we no longer rely upon wild collection at all, so if I can help with sustainable captive farming all the better.

Happy to help

John


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I really think this shows just why I've been asking for help for so long,just why I appreciate so much the kindnesses shown cheers again John and all you other guys. 

Just HOW amazing is this guy called Ivan?

Blogotá: Trip to the Tesoros de Colombia SAS breeding facilities!


If you keep darts or maybe other phibs surely this inspires a small donation a T shirt ,to ware with pride or a frog to buy.

What can I say,this is it,utterly the real deal. Projects like this HAVE to succeed it is our hobby's future!!

PLEASE PLEASE help,we have never seen anything like this,utterly real utterly straight. 

Mindblowing


Stu


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

off topic a little bit..

seeing this picture of terribs is interesting to me










as you see there, you have a heavy frog (or fat:lol2and skinnyish looking one side by side. i can only assume this is a breeding pair, this is the exact dynamic i have with a few of the terribs in my viv. a large female and a slimmer looking male. I messaged mike because i was worried the female was bullying the male out of food or stressing him, but seeing this picture makes me feel a lot happier as i can see it is exactly the same behaviors:lol2: 

great work being done by these guys. cheers for the updates stu :no1:




.to stu, i havent recieved a reply from you mate regarding the PC : victory:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

awesome Blog by that fella there stu, cant begin to imagine the labour needed there


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> off topic a little bit..
> 
> seeing this picture of terribs is interesting to me
> 
> ...


Calz I'm sorry mate, I'll try again tomorrow please send address to me. if I can't speak privately you can send me that and hopefully I can sort it. 


I've spent an hour tonight trying desparately to get something very important over to Ivan,then earlier today I speak to Joe in mins,I haven't a clue what's happening.


Calz not keeping terribs i have little to offer on the frogs,I would say this though,I think some are like us,predestined to be heaveir,and some are just naturally thinner,two fold players bro,one is metabolic rate the other being the dominant force in a viv,whom just ,simply put,gets the lion's share.

For me let the frogs teach you buddy,look and think,evaluate what you see,look again and self correct,constantly re evaluate

thanks mate,sorry for being a numpty,If we were all born equal the world would be one boring place:2thumb:

good luck with them kiddo

Stu


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

what an amazing facility!

john





soundstounite said:


> I really think this shows just why I've been asking for help for so long,just why I appreciate so much the kindnesses shown cheers again John and all you other guys.
> 
> Just HOW amazing is this guy called Ivan?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

wow, amazing, wonder if he needs an apprentice...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys another chance to help Ivan's cool work,please note any thing you can spare will be doubled

October Fund Raiser for Tesoros De Colombia - Dendroboard

you can paypal Damien here,please mark Tesoros

[email protected]

many thanks

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> wow, amazing, wonder if he needs an apprentice...


Hmm maybe, probably some help dosh wise might be better for him right now from as many as can find a few quid:2thumb:

best

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys a real reality check how on earth can laws get so twisted that an Enterprise for conservation by conservationists to get us new legal and sustainable frogs can then be lumped in with mining and oil...heaven forbid.

"Dear all, as you know Tesoros de Colombia was created to find a way to protect some of Colombia's great biodiversity through biocommerce and habitat conservation. 
Through the last 9 years we have struggled trying to get all the permits needed to export several species of frogs and butterflies; this has happened due to a national law that was never intended to cover such a project and many aspects of this activity are not clear for the decision makers of the government. 
The environmental regulations in Colombia for wildlife farming are the same ones that affect oil and mining activities, as you can imagine we haven't had enough money like them to deal with this and our debts are always increasing.
Now we face another delay on getting permits as the law changed and we are no longer controlled by a local authority but by a new national authority that of course was not familiar in dealing with this acitivity and have just asked us to change our environmental management plan and make a complex one that meets the same environmental objectives that oil and mining companies have. We are already working on this.
At the moment we haven't receive our export quotas for 2015 and we are still waiting for our license modification that will let us export Oophaga lehmanni, histrionica and Phyllobates bicolor.
They say we should have patience as they have to get familiar with this project receive getting more information and the permit and quotas will be granted. We can only believe in them.
Meanwhile as we don't have any income we need again the help from all our friends and supporters that believe in what we are doing and share our passion and responsibility for doing active conservation of our spectacular species.
Thanks in advance,
The Tesoros Team"



So what can we do,many here keep darts many know how much Ivan needs help, leastways even our new guys will by the time they get to this post...has anyone got any brill ideas?

Please help 

Stu


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Guys would you please look at and sign this petition ,to try and help Ivan and the team out at Tesoros. You don't have to be a dart keeper,the ethos of sustainable amphibians and conservation applies to us all,please read and if you agree sign this,also share it with anyone and everyone please:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.change.org/p/environment...on-for-oophaga

many thanks

Stu


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Any news on this Stu ?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey buddy,Colin sorry not about much can't believe I didn't post recent events here actually life is very mental here........ I digress.

Ivan sent me a brief note last week or so(to which I still have to properly respond......:bash::blush:

Tesoros de Colombia have just received the first permits to export the large oophaga sustainably and legally in it's country's history. 

Colin ,this is monumental for our hobby it means that hopefully the business will stop having to be funded by Ivan and we'll get these much wanted frogs. My hopes will be that folks now being given a legal option will take it and Ivan will be able to continue his works. there are many species of amphibian in colombia I'd guess a few we don't even know about,supremely exciting news this. 


Frankly the fortitude of the man is astounding ,just how he has kept going in the face of so many set backs jaw dropping.


The project has taken around 9 years to bring us to this point in time where the first import will hopefully happen in months now,large oophaga are slow producers and much desired,Many have wondered on price I have no idea of this,I'm just about celebrating what this guy has just done. 

There ya go mate as froggy news goes it don't get no better:2thumb: :

a milestone achievement

legal sustainable healthy frogs for our hobby

a chance to reduce smuggling

possibilities of Andiobates and god knows what else appearing later:mf_dribble:

chances of good works in colombia habitat rehabilitation etc

It's utterly wonderful mate especially when so many facets of phib keeping are being battered at the moment,folks want to stop us keeping,yet they don't see the kids in equador being educated with help from wikiri they don't see that locals making a revenue from biocommerce value the habitat and then care for it,this can only be achieved because we the hobby keep amphibians in captivity. We have created a market here that can supply much needed funds for amazing works in S America and today I get to tell folks of another step fowards and a huge one at that,


As above it don't get no better:no1: 
take care mate

Stu


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats very good news.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Some of you might be aware,the first import of large oophaga has finally been made. They have landed in america and seem to be in great hands. Condition of frogs is outstanding ,sounds like the man is living up to all expectations. Lehmanni are amongst these frogs an personally i've learnt that they come in other colours that I simply was not aware of,such as white and green posts are on the yank fora and facebook for anyone interested.

HAPPY DAYS: victory:

Stu


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

just seen the photos of some red and yellow lehmanni and some bullseye over at dendroboard. They look fantastic, great to see the efforts of ivan and co have finally paid off.

I think I'd probably need a second mortgage to afford any for the foreseeable future though!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> just seen the photos of some red and yellow lehmanni and some bullseye over at dendroboard. They look fantastic, great to see the efforts of ivan and co have finally paid off.
> 
> I think I'd probably need a second mortgage to afford any for the foreseeable future though!


I know mate, sometimes I so wanna be rich:lol2:but I have a hunch there will be something spellbinding for every dart keeper of all pocket sizes with time though. Ahh white and almost green lehammi,I didn't have a clue J:lol2: 

hope ya good kiddo

Stu


----------

